# So Funny



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Not sure I can do this Justice but I will try!

Ok Dh gets up at 6.15 and starts Ironing a shirt for work, hes waffling about his day ahead - I am giving supportive em' and uh huhs
I make the drinks let the dog out come back upstairs where he is still ironing said shirt, ex- Army he has an absoulte fit if a stray dog hair gets on his smart black trousers, so say no more!
whilst brushing my teeth I am asked which tie he should wear, finish my wash and am half dressed his tie chosen - 
we start as married couples do winding each other up a bit - anyways 
both of us are dressed Dh is looking smart in "pressed" trousers and proper ironed shirt the Tie looks Good
more gentle bickering follows, until its time for Dh to walk through the door,
so he comes to me sat here at the PC leans in for a Kiss . . . . . . . .

And my eye is distracted to a small dark spot on his front shirt pocket its about the size of an "0" but soooo obvious 
I am trying not to laugh as this could send DH from gentle fun bickering to serious "mood" ! 
I point it out to him he goes to the mirror and screams by the time he comes back in here I am a wreck, laughing so hard with tears streaming dowm my face, in fact as I type this I have tears in my eyes - he pulls his tie accros the mark and leaves for work wondering why Ive lost the plot, 

I hope this makes you smile

~Dizzi~


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Aww bless him - these husbands should know better than to expect any sympathy though shouldnt they   

I had tears rolling down my face the other morning.

My alarm clock went off (ok it is a bit loud) and dh screamed and i do mean scream and shot about 4 foot above the bed    Oh im crying again now thinking about this!

Turns out he was in the middle of a dream where he was doing some electrics (why I never did find out) and when the alarm went off he was at a crucial stage and thought he had had an electric shock.

He was a bit   as he was still half asleep bless him - and all i could do was laugh my head of and wipe my tears of amusement away   

Ah well .... till the next time   

Love

Debs xxx 

(whose still laughing about it now!!)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

have just laughed out loud whilst sitting at my desk at work....the guys in front of me already think I'm slightly 

thanks to you both for giving me a chuckle  

N xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Debs I  again reading your story! I was at work and my eyes filled again 

Natasha glad we made you smile hun 

*Come on Some one else must have a tale just like these ones *


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic        Glad I am sat at home where no one can see me happily laughing away to myself.

You can always guarantee that FF will put a smile on your face.

Thanks for sharing

xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

My DH had me in stiches many many years ago. We lived in a rented flat before we were married and it was a house split up.

One night we had A GLASS of wine each and DH went into the kitchen, heard a noise and he came back and said 'Theres a hole' after him repeating the same line he then said 'I have put my foot through the floor'   the floorboards were so bad that it wasn't a board that broke, it was a perfect DH foot size whole in the floor  

The other one was going to bed, all the doors were [email protected] so none of them would stay closed, the kitchen and lounge doors were the other side of the hall and the bathroom was off the bedroom. Long story, setting the scene, nearly there  
We are in bed, pitch black and DH asks me if the light is off   I still can't get out of him which light he was on about


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, made me chuckle to myself just now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelley 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

men!! xx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

OMG if my hubby reads this he will go spare but makes me laugh all the time i think of it ......................

few years ago we had a murder mystery party and all were completly legless well we lived in a small 2 bed at the time and i had placed the laundry basket at the top of the stairs next to the toilet.............. YEP you guessed it my hubby starkers decided the laundry basket, which was full i will have you know, was the toilet and wee'd emptying his full bladder into it    next minute OMG house alarms go off      hubby in drunken stuper gets the ladders to the top of the stairs and smashes the heck out of the smoke alarm which had tripped............... due to the wee in the basket running into the plug socket on the wall behind it     i was not amuzed well not untill the rest of the drunken house got up to see what the heck was going on only to see my hubby up the ladder in his birthday suit with a stiffy      wonder what he was dreaming about and how he managed to still be stiff after all that         maybe he got a shock when wee'ing and to top it off he said it was me that had done it in the basket and he had only come out when the alarms had gone off YEAH RIGHT LOVE   

needless to say he still gets tormented about it now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cooter that one will take some beating!

Your Poor Dh!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

cooter PMPL 

xxx


----------

